# Brand new gas Lopi Northfield not working



## Mike_99 (Jan 11, 2014)

OK first question I have - does anyone know if there is a main burner switch on a Lopi Northfield/   The doc states there is but I do not see one anywhere.

When the stove got installed the other day the service showed me what needed to be done to get the flame going.  Pressing the Pilot button clicks so I know it was working or ready to be working at that time however the gas to the stove was not hooked up yet.  

I have since hooked up the gas and now when I press the Pilot I hear no noise at all.    I have not touched anything on the stove so I have no idea what has gone wrong

Any ideas?


----------



## xtrordinair (Jan 11, 2014)

the burner switch is on the right rear of the stove body.if the unit isnt plugged in the batteries may be dead as they control the spark igniter when the power is out.


----------



## Mike_99 (Jan 11, 2014)

xtrordinair said:


> the burner switch is on the right rear of the stove body.if the unit isnt plugged in the batteries may be dead as they control the spark igniter when the power is out.



Thanks for getting back to me on this.   OK I got a little bit further.  Looks like I needed to bleed the gas line (over 50 ft worth) to get gas to the unit.  Once that was done I was finally able to light the pilot.   However that is the only thing it does.  I cannot get any flames going?   For this unit I have a remote control if that makes a difference.   I tried on/off and remote settings but I still get no flames.


----------



## xtrordinair (Jan 11, 2014)

is the remote receiver in the REMOTE position ?Try moving the switch from remote to ON if its allready in the remote position.If it lights in the ON position then the remote needs programmed to the reciever.


----------



## Mike_99 (Jan 11, 2014)

Yep I tried both on and remote positions and I cannot get the flames to jump at all.   The pilot just sits lit in a small flame


----------



## xtrordinair (Jan 12, 2014)

do you have it on continuous pilot or  is the pilot lighting when you press the on button on the remote


----------



## Mike_99 (Jan 12, 2014)

xtrordinair said:


> do you have it on continuous pilot or  is the pilot lighting when you press the on button on the remote



I have it on Pilot...this is the only way to get a flame then I tried using the hand held remote to turn it on while the receiver was on remote.   Then I set the hand held to OFF and set the receiver to just ON and still nothing happens


----------



## xtrordinair (Jan 12, 2014)

when you push buttons on the remote does the receiver beep each time?If not it needs programmed


----------



## Mike_99 (Jan 12, 2014)

xtrordinair said:


> when you push buttons on the remote does the receiver beep each time?If not it needs programmed




Nothing happens when I push the buttons on the remote - however if I take the batteries out then put them back in something beeps but nothing happens.    Do you know what I need to do to get this programmed.   Is it a series of press/clicks of buttons?


----------



## xtrordinair (Jan 12, 2014)

yes on the receiver there is a small hole that a paper clip or similar object will fit into, this is the program button its on the face of the receiver .push the program button in and you will hear a beep then hit any button on the remote and you will hear several beeps,its now programmed.you should be able to then hit the top button on the remote and get fire after a couple seconds.The remote system or green smart as its called had to be added to your unit and it requires alot of changes in the wiring on the valve and controls if it doesnt light after you get the remote programmed your installer missed something in the conversion or its got a faulty part.


----------



## xtrordinair (Jan 12, 2014)

let me know if this doesnt work and we can go a step further


----------



## Mike_99 (Jan 12, 2014)

xtrordinair said:


> let me know if this doesnt work and we can go a step further



I would of thought the reset button would of been the ticket.   I used this often when I screw around with my wireless router for the internet.   However when I took a paper clip and pressed it in the little hole in the back of the receiver nothing happens.   I do not even think I am really pressing anything because I fish around in the little hole and I cannot feel anything to push.   So bottom line I hear no beeps.

I think this is what we need to do but I am just not getting this thing to reset


----------



## xtrordinair (Jan 12, 2014)

its on the front of the receiver next to the slide switch


----------



## xtrordinair (Jan 12, 2014)

you do have the GREEN SMART REMOTE system correct?The reason i ask is you can wire another companys remote to the control wiring so the directions im giving you wont be correct


----------



## Mike_99 (Jan 12, 2014)

xtrordinair said:


> you do have the GREEN SMART REMOTE system correct?The reason i ask is you can wire another companys remote to the control wiring so the directions im giving you wont be correct



This was the remote system that was setup with the stove


----------



## xtrordinair (Jan 12, 2014)

ok its not the factory remote.To program that remote first turn the switch on the receiver to OFF and remove the battery tray.then remove one battery from the remote.Put the battery tray back in the receiver and slide switch to REMOTE position .Put the one battery you removed back in the remoteTHIS ISTHE IMPORTANT PART as soon as you put the one battery in the remote quickly turn the remote over and hit the upper half of the center button or ON  button.You should get a audible beep as soon as you hit the button.


----------



## Mike_99 (Jan 12, 2014)

OK I did that and heard the beep but still no flames - nothing happens.


----------



## xtrordinair (Jan 12, 2014)

ok see if you can follow the wires off the back of the receiver into the unit they should be hooked into the WHITE and GREEN wires it doesnt matter what wire goes where .you may have to remove the 4 phillips screws on the front control panel to get a better view.If you take the front panel cover off check and make sure the GREEN and ORANGE wires are hooked on to the gas valve


----------



## Mike_99 (Jan 12, 2014)

xtrordinair said:


> ok see if you can follow the wires off the back of the receiver into the unit they should be hooked into the WHITE and GREEN wires it doesnt matter what wire goes where .you may have to remove the 4 phillips screws on the front control panel to get a better view.If you take the front panel cover off check and make sure the GREEN and ORANGE wires are hooked on to the gas valve



OK I took the front panel off and it looks like receiver is hooked up to a white and green wire as I saw a nest of these in the back right hand corner.  The green and orange is hooked on the gas valve as well.   When I took the panel off I did smell a little natural gas.  Not sure if this is normal or not but it certainly makes me nervous.  I know the connection out side the stove is solid. I also know the pilot lights and has been... so I am guessing this is normal however I think I will call the company tomorrow and get them back to my house to fix this themselves.  I consider myself pretty handy and technical but this is above my pay grade )  

Thanks for your help you certainly know your stuff!


----------



## xtrordinair (Jan 12, 2014)

Your welcome, i agree its time to call them out .we went about as far as we could go with out getting the multimeter out and start trouble shooting parts.If you have a shut off valve on the line to the stove go ahead and shut if off till they test for leaks .If the glass is on the unit you shouldnt be smelling gas.Good luck you will love that stove once its working.


----------

